# Confused...please help



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Moving to Mexico in December...need bank account...so wanting to apply for Residente Temporal (FM3)

But

Have read that new Law not in effect yet?
Have read if in effect MUST apply in Texas before I go?
Have read fill out application online...go to Consulate...show all DOC's...pay fee
Receive FM3 in Mexico town where relocating?

Some forums say Law not in effect yet nor will be by Dec 2012 and must apply in Mexican Town when arrive....

So confused...can anyone help.

Thank you so very very much !!!!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

sputnik said:


> Moving to Mexico in December...need bank account...so wanting to apply for Residente Temporal (FM3)
> 
> But
> 
> ...


From what I gather so far is that the new INM laws are slowly coming into affect BUT I personally would not bet they all will be used in all INM offices by Dec. 2012. If I am correct in assuming this I would guess, only a guess, that you could still get all your paperwork needed in the US as to bank statements, apostilled birth certificates etc., then get a FMM tourist 180 day card and vehicle tempory import sticker and go to you destination and apply at the local INM office and follow their particular system. If you want to take many possession with you on your initial move this might be a problem at the border or it might not. Crossing with a truck or trailer might be the problem but I might think a car only loaded might not. You could always go back later and get your stuff, that is what I would do just to get statred without worry. Dec. is only a couple of months away.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thanks so so so much*



AlanMexicali said:


> From what I gather so far is that the new INM laws are slowly coming into affect BUT I personally would not bet they all will be used in all INM offices by Dec. 2012. If I am correct in assuming this I would guess, only a guess, that you could still get all your paperwork needed in the US as to bank statements, apostilled birth certificates etc., then get a FMM tourist 180 day card and vehicle tempory import sticker and go to you destination and apply at the local INM office and follow their particular system. If you want to take many possession with you on your initial move this might be a problem at the border or it might not. Crossing with a truck or trailer might be the problem but I might think a car only loaded might not. You could always go back later and get your stuff, that is what I would do just to get statred without worry. Dec. is only a couple of months away.


AlanMexicali: Thank you so very much, this helps immensely ...that is exactly what I will do.....we will be flying this time and taking no vehicle or furniture....thanks again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Keep it simple. Just enter Mexico on a tourist permit, FMM, that you get at the border, near where you get your car permit.
Once you have an address in Mexico, go online (INM.gob.mx) and start the process, or get someone local to help with the Spanish. Generate the paperwork, collect the necessary documents and take them to the nearest INM office to apply for your resident visa; either 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante' currently, or whatever they may call it if the new laws are implemented; that isn't important on your initial application as a retiree (rentista).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Keep it simple. Just enter Mexico on a tourist permit, FMM, that you get at the border, near where you get your car permit.
> Once you have an address in Mexico, go online (INM.gob.mx) and start the process, or get someone local to help with the Spanish. Generate the paperwork, collect the necessary documents and take them to the nearest INM office to apply for your resident visa; either 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante' currently, or whatever they may call it if the new laws are implemented; that isn't important on your initial application as a retiree (rentista).


As usual, excellent, practical advice from RVGRINGO. The OP has mentioned that they will be flying to Mexico, so no need to get a car permit.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

*Great*



RVGRINGO said:


> Keep it simple. Just enter Mexico on a tourist permit, FMM, that you get at the border, near where you get your car permit.
> Once you have an address in Mexico, go online (INM.gob.mx) and start the process, or get someone local to help with the Spanish. Generate the paperwork, collect the necessary documents and take them to the nearest INM office to apply for your resident visa; either 'no inmigrante' or 'inmigrante' currently, or whatever they may call it if the new laws are implemented; that isn't important on your initial application as a retiree (rentista).


Ok, great thanks.....that sounds like good advice.....just thought i need to take my certified birth certificate....a notorized letter from the police dept declaring we are not criminals....good to have 6 month bank reports showing the income...but thought I could get the doctors notorized statement of health in Mexico as it is alot cheaper.....

By the way, I noticed that you are RV ******....we are fulltime RV'ers and thought sometime to take our rv to mexico....researched rv parks all over mexico, and advice about it....just one question: Do you live in your rv in mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sputnik said:


> Ok, great thanks.....that sounds like good advice.....just thought i need to take my certified birth certificate....a notorized letter from the police dept declaring we are not criminals....good to have 6 month bank reports showing the income...but thought I could get the doctors notorized statement of health in Mexico as it is alot cheaper.....


I've never heard of needing a letter from your local police department to apply for an FM3 nor a statement of health.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never heard of needing a letter from your local police department to apply for an FM3 nor a statement of health.


wow, ok, maybe i read it in the new law...or maybe its only in certain parts of Mexico....or depends on the person you deal with at the immigration office...ha ha
thanks so very much for all your help....


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

sputnik said:


> wow, ok, maybe i read it in the new law...or maybe its only in certain parts of Mexico....or depends on the person you deal with at the immigration office...ha ha
> thanks so very much for all your help....


I believe that those used to be requirements if you initiated the visa process at a Mexican consulate in the US. 

Go with Rvgringo's advice; it will be far easier.

Rolly Brook has a good, clear explanation of the process on his website here:

How to Move to Mexico

When I got my FM3/no-inmigrante at San Miguel de Allende they didn't even ask me for proof of domicile but I think most INM offices do require it.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

*wonderful*



circle110 said:


> I believe that those used to be requirements if you initiated the visa process at a Mexican consulate in the US.
> 
> Go with Rvgringo's advice; it will be far easier.
> 
> ...


wonderful....thank you so much....yes i will go with his advice.....would be alot simpliar....thanks for the reference to Rolly....thank so very much


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, we sold the motorhome and settled down permanently at Lake Chapala in 2001. Now, losing my sight, I'll not drive anything again. Ugn!
However, we were full timers before moving to Chapala.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Im sorry to hear about your sight. Would the lens replacement help?

We had thought to buy a home in Guanajuato City where we have gone many times, almost bought a house there in July, but came to the conclusion that the houses on flat areas are too expensive and the hills would give us difficulty in our older years....we were not open to the Lake Chapala area because we want to assimilate and want to be fluent in Spanish. But we have made a decision to come look at the Chapala area in December.....we will look at Jocotepec, Ajijic and Chapala. Well, we wish you all the best and thanks again for your help. It was invaluable....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Both lenses have been replaced a long time ago, due to cataracts. My problem is retina detachment.
We're seriously considering downsizing, so if you plan a visit to Chapala, send us a PM and we'll show you our place.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

well, with all the medical breakthroughs, I hope there is something they can do for retina detachment....thanks for the offer...we will keep it in mind....weve owned a three bedroom home for 11 years and want only a small 2 bedroom now ....it would seem large compared to an RV...


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never heard of needing a letter from your local police department to apply for an FM3 nor a statement of health.


I too have read this some time ago.....but I think it was so old and no one on this forum has ever mentioned it.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It’s not uncommon for companies to have a lawyer who helps foreign employees—and their family members— through the visa process. Is that happening in your case?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never heard of needing a letter from your local police department to apply for an FM3 nor a statement of health.


I have read about this from those who applied for an FM3 at consulates in Seattle. Maybe some other places, but it was rare that it was requested. Some countries in Central American require it.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

When the consulate in Raleigh was doing "pre-visas", they required letters from police. Not heard of it from immigration is San Miguel.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Such requirements were common in the past, when consulates could issue visas. Now, they can't and such letters were/are never needed when getting your visa in Mexico.
Reading through old, obsolete information does have its drawbacks; mainly confusion.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> When the consulate in Raleigh was doing "pre-visas", they required letters from police. Not heard of it from immigration is San Miguel.


I got my pre-visa there and I did not need a letter from Police. Strange.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Interesting, Visa section on Six Forks Rd. actually required that they be embossed. As RVGringo says, unless the new regs re-establish the requirement it is a mute point.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Interesting, Visa section on Six Forks Rd. actually required that they be embossed. As RVGringo says, unless the new regs re-establish the requirement it is a mute point.


Thats the one. Maybe since I was relocating for business is the reason why it was needed. who knows. Mute.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Fm-3*



sputnik said:


> Moving to Mexico in December...need bank account...so wanting to apply for Residente Temporal (FM3)
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Hi Sputnik;

No mention from anyone here about having to have your "US Passport"? They always ask upon renewing my FM-3 to see my Passport and had to have it the first time I applied for it. I'd suggest you take one with you to the office.

Cuyler


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Sputnik;
> 
> No mention from anyone here about having to have your "US Passport"? They always ask upon renewing my FM-3 to see my Passport and had to have it the first time I applied for it. I'd suggest you take one with you to the office.
> 
> Cuyler


Cuyler, yes, thank you, always have my passport with me....thanks


----------

